# الأقسام التقنية > التصميم والجرافيكس >  تعلم كيفية إذالة النمش والحبوب من على الوجه بالفوتوشوب

## أشرف حبيب

السلام عليكم

انا عضو جديد بالمنتدى الجميل ده ويشرفني ان أشارك معكم
واحب ابدأ درس من دروسي الخاصة في برنامج الفوتوشوب وهو درس لطييف جدا وحيفيدكم في صوركم الشخصية
هذا الدرس يشرح كيفية إذالة النمش والحبوب من على الوشوش وتنظيف الوجه وتلميعه كما هو موضح بالصورة التالية:



اسيبكم مع الدرس على الفيديو التالي باللغة العربية العامية اتمنى شرحي يعجبكم:

----------


## الوسادة

*موضوع حلو كتير و مفيد 

الى الأمام أشرف نترقب المزيد*

----------


## أشرف حبيب

يديكي الف عافية تسلمي
وان شاء الله ربنا يقدرني واجيب المزيد من دروسي الخاصة

----------

